# Doors into SE Asia are wide open



## Pergamum (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello,

I am seeing many opportunities open up that I cannot exploit without people. 

We need all sorts of people. Of course we need church planters. But even older couples who are gifted in finances, administration, teaching are needed. We need nurses, literacy workers, translators, bible teachers. Even computer peoples. Locations may vary, but you only have to live in a swamp if you want to.

If you can gather 2 or more "units" from the same church, I am connected with groups that can give you specialized training in reaching"Cuzins."

I have potential workers visiting in July-August and can accommodate others IF they are serious.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 6, 2010)

Does this apply to Reformed Baptists or only paedos? I remember once you said you couldn't work with the local crazy charismatics, but what exactly are the doctrinal parameters?


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 7, 2010)

Lynnie, Pergamum is a Reformed Baptist.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I am a Reformed Baptist, but for church-planting among some groups, and considering some positions, paedos could serve well. World Team has a good number of PCAers in it and they serve very well. Also, for translators, literacy workers, nurses, school teachers and bible teachers, either Reformed Baptists or presbyterians of a broad variety could serve very ably. 


A bible teacher position is now available and a solid reformed soteriology taught in this third world bible school would be great. Also computer guys, teachers, etc, are all still needed. 

It is difficult to see heavy needs and not be able to fill them.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2010)

Had a university president today offer to donate land to build a student center if English teachers or people to work among the students was provided.

A great opportunity to impact the youth of a nation that needs the Gospel. 

Any teachers or English language teachers out there? Anyone out there want to work among students on a third world campus?


----------



## Lincolnshire Paul (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a certain knowledge of computers and IT - however, I'm currently an undergraduate. Any good?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, it takes time to prepare (you don't just jump on the boat next week), undergrad is a perfect time to start preparing.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 9, 2010)

Where exactly in SE Asia?


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 9, 2010)

IN SE SE Asia. See your pm.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 12, 2010)

English teachers were requested again today. With a short course in TESL, some people could really be a huge blessing out here.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been seriously considering studying/working overseas for a short period (1-2 years). I speak Mandarin Chinese and will have a degree in Biochemistry/Molecular Biology. If you have any more info, please let me know.


----------

